# Skyline R35 movie



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

http://skyline2.nissan.co.jp/PERFORMANCE/coupe.html


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so its offical, the infiniti is the new skyline


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

yep nissan has been making the r35 in japan for 3 years i think and it is the same exact thing as the g except it is right hand drive and has nissan emblems on it don't know bout engines though


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

is it turbo'd? it didn't seem turbo'd, i think it need a turbo


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

i don't know if the r35 is turbo there are only a few on the island and i can never get any of them to race so i don't know but i am sure they will have a turbo model out if they don't


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

its gonna take awhile to get used to the new body, when i was in LA, i saw a guy with a g35, with the skyline emblem on the back added, i thought he was just trying to be cool.......i was wrong.......damn........


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Actually, it is not the R35, it is the V35. The "R" chassis code designation is no longer used. The G35 is in fact the Japanese market Skyline. It is practically identical to the U.S. car. As it stands now, there is no turbo model, thus no GT-R yet. It is called the Skyline 350GT right now. The word is that the new GT-R will be released as an '07 model. Here is the cool part, we here in the U.S. are most likely going to get it. Apparently Nissan has already trademarked the "Infiniti GT-R" name. We'll see if it works out that way.
Brian


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

i dont like it, i think they shoulda kept the beefy R33-34 type bodies and just update them a little. This new V35 looks exactly like the G35.

It feels too much like Pontiac takin an older model and slappin on a recogizeable name (GTO). I think it was the wrong move.

I would rather buy a base 350Z for $26k, put in a twin turbo, among other things, and make it crazy fast for less than $40k total.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

this is probably gonna sound stupid but isn't the 350z the same sh!t as the G35 motor and suspension wise??? correct me if im wrong though cuz i've seen a twin turbo'd G35 coupe silver with the skyline emblem in the rear. i have yet to c a 350z with a skyline emblem in the rear cuz i've seen them with the fair lady z emblem instead. i love r-33's and r-34's but i agree with ks0385 on his comment about changin' the name on this new skyline.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> this is probably gonna sound stupid but isn't the 350z the same sh!t as the G35 motor and suspension wise??? correct me if im wrong though cuz i've seen a twin turbo'd G35 coupe silver with the skyline emblem in the rear. i have yet to c a 350z with a skyline emblem in the rear cuz i've seen them with the fair lady z emblem instead. i love r-33's and r-34's but i agree with ks0385 on his comment about changin' the name on this new skyline.


The G35 and the 350Z are the same cars, but i like the Z because its a lot cheaper.

And i think it looks better


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea there the same setup. the Z and the V35 are really close in damn near every aspect of design. BUT there NOT the same car. the Z is a 2 seater and the V35 is a 4 seater regardless of the model. There are other differences but I dont want to go THAT deep. 

Z33 and V35 are not the same.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Yea there the same setup. the Z and the V35 are really close in damn near every aspect of design. BUT there NOT the same car. the Z is a 2 seater and the V35 is a 4 seater regardless of the model. There are other differences but I dont want to go THAT deep.
> 
> Z33 and V35 are not the same.


 ok so they r not the same car??? im confused. don't they share the same powertrain, suspension, and platform??? cuz if they do share all that crap then they r the same car except for the body.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i saw 5 today..........i think they are already out


----------



## NismoTak (Jan 3, 2005)

Not really to fond of it.


----------

